
Apple faces lawsuit over allegedly slowing the iPhone 4S with iOS 9 - kevindeasis
http://mashable.com/2015/12/31/iphone-4s-ios-9-lawsuit/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-tech-link#8nZmqJGzeaqy
======
roddux
Interesting suit. Seeing as Apple don't currently allow you to downgrade to an
older version of iOS, I wonder what the outcome will be? Perhaps this is a
jailbreakers delight in disguise.

~~~
rdsnsca
The same result as always, the lawyers make millions and the plaintiffs are
lucky to get a 25$ gift card.

